# Need help building a new cpu



## tyl2704

I am in the midst of earning a degree in 3d animation. I have two years left before I graduate and I desperately need a new computer. I use Maya 8.5 and must create animated clips, 3d models, etc. constantly. The computer I have now cannot even run Maya, so...I must run to the computer lab every time I work on an assignment. I have built a pc on the cyberpower website and was wondering if you could take a look at it to see how it is. Remeber I need this to be able to render scenes very well. Also playing games like crysis at max wouldn't hurt either lol.

oh and if you know a better set-up for what I want to do please let me know!

here they are:

 Intel Core 2 Duo SLI Custom Build Configurator (NO MONITOR)

# *BASE_PRICE: [+889]
# CAS: ($20 off Mail-in Rebate) NEW! Apevia X-Jupiter Jr. 420 Watts Case (G Type Metallic Gray Color with Side-Window)
# CASUPGRADE: NONE
# CS_FAN: Extra Case Cooling Fan [+3] (3 x Fans [+6])
# CPU: (Quad-Core)Intel® Core™ 2 Quad Q6700 @ 2.66GHz 1066FSB 8MB L2 Cache 64-bit [+296]
# CD: (Special Price) 18X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER (BLACK COLOR)
# CD2: 16X DVD ROM [+18] (BLACK COLOR)
# CABLE: None
# FLOPPY: NONE [-5]
# FLASHMEDIA: INTERNAL 12in1 Flash Media Reader/Writer (BLACK COLOR)
# FREEBIE_VC2: None
# FAN: Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooling Fan (Extreme Silent at 20dBA & Overclock Proof) [+15]
# HDD: Single Hard Drive (500GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD [+66])
# HDD2: NONE
# IEEE_CARD: IEEE 1394 CARD AND DRIVER [+19]
# KEYBOARD: NONE [-7]
# MOUSE: NONE [-5]
# MODEM: NONE
# MONITOR: NONE
# MONITOR2: NONE
# MOTHERBOARD: (Quad-Core FSB1333) Asus P5N32-E nForce 680i SLI Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard [+102]
# MEMORY: (Req.DDR2 MainBoard)4GB (4x1GB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory [+200] (Mushkin Xtreme w/ Heat Spreader [+125])
# NETWORK: Intel Pro Gigabite 10/100/1000 Network Card [+34]
# OS: Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional w/ Service Pack 2 [+135]
# PRINTER: None
# PRINTER_CABLE: None
# PRO_WIRING: None
# POWERSUPPLY: 500 Watts Power Supplies [+49] (**Recommended** NZXT PP500 500Watts Power Supply)
# RUSH: NO; READY TO SHIP IN 5~10 BUSINESS DAYS
# SOFT1: Microsoft® Works v8.5
# SOFT2: McAfee Anti Virus 7 [+15]
# SERVICE: STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS 24/7 LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT
# SOUND: 3D WAVE ON-BOARD 5.1 SOUND CARD
# SPEAKERS: Logitech (BLACK) X-540 70Watts 5.1 Configuration Speaker System [+68]
# TEMP: THERMAL TEMPERATURE LCD DISPLAY WITH 3X FAN CONTROLLER [+12] (WHITE COLOR)
# TVRC: None
# USB: Built-in USB 2.0 Ports
# UPS: None
# USBHD: NONE
# VIDEO: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra 768MB 16X PCI Express [+599] (EVGA Powered by NVIDIA)
# VIDEO2: NONE [-82]
# VIDEOCAMERA: NONE
# WNC: PCI Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Interface Card + GigaByte GN-AT2050D 2.4GHz Indoor Omni-Directional Dipole Antenna [+44]
# _PRICE: (+2596)


----------



## chupacabra

Just get the Q6600 is cheaper and you barely will notice the difference, get vista premium 64 bits if you're going to use 4gb of ram and get a better power supply cuz 500 watts is kinda short for a ultra and all that stuff


----------



## paratwa

You could probably build that yourself for around $1800.

Who is this system being built by?


----------



## paratwa

Here is a quick system I put together, This is just to give you an idea of what could be done with better parts and for cheaper than that system you picked. 

It could use a few tweaks, since I did it quickly. But it would be a super fast system for what you want to do.

I don't really think you need SLI for what you want, but since you picked it, that is what you got.

This includes a 10,000 rpm raptor for your OS and programs and a 500 gig HD for your files.



* 					Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case*

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811129021


* 					ASUS P5N-E SLI LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX*

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813131142


*(2 ea) EVGA 512-P3-N802-A1 GeForce 8800GT Superclocked 512MB*

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814130303



* 					PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad (Black) EPS12V 750W *

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817703009



* 					Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 *

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819115017




*(2 ea) CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800*

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820145177



* 					Western Digital Raptor WD1500ADFD 150GB 10,000 RPM 16MB*

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822136012




* 					Seagate ST3500631NS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive*

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822148286

* SAMSUNG Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe *

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827151154



* 					Microsoft Windows XP Professional 64Bit SP2C - OEM*

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16832116378



*Subtotal:* *$1,985.90 with out shipping.*


----------



## tyl2704

paratwa: it is built by cyberpower.com

Thanks a lot guys, well see I've never built one myself so I wouldn't know what to do...thats why I'm having a site do it for me. Is it that difficult?


----------



## paratwa

It's not difficult at all. If you can slide parts into a slot and turn some screws, but in a cd, and know how to load programs, you have it built.

The key to an easy build are the parts, just make sure you get the right parts up front, and it builds it's self.

There are tons of sights devoted to building computers, some with video's and most with text, but just reading those are very helpful.

Just do a bit of research before building, and come back here for any questions.

We are more than happy to help you with any questions.


----------



## tyl2704

thank you so much. I will definitely be back. For now I think I'll take your advice and check out some sites. Thanks again!


----------



## tyl2704

sorry for the double post...but I actually don't think I need SLI either. Would it really help? If not I'll do without it. How can I have a quad core without SLI? I'm assuming just not to buy a second video card.


----------



## paratwa

Sli is just 2 video cards, a quad core is the CPU it's self. No correlation between the 2 at all.

When you are ready to build, come back and make a new post asking for help on building a new system, you will get a few people to help you make the right choices on the parts you want and need. Make sure to give us a budget and what you want to do with the system.

Most people here, and I agree, think that SLI is a waste.


----------



## chupacabra

paratwa said:


> Microsoft Windows XP Professional 64Bit SP2C - OEM
> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16832116378
> ]



Windows xp pro 64bits sucks balls, if you want 64 bits just freaking get vista premium

Edit:

You hardly will ever need SLI


----------



## paratwa

chupacabra said:


> Windows xp pro 64bits sucks balls, if you want 64 bits just freaking get vista premium
> 
> Edit:
> 
> You hardly will ever need SLI



Yeah, get vista 64 so that none of your hardware works, and all of your games run slow.


----------



## chupacabra

paratwa said:


> Yeah, get vista 64 so that none of your hardware works, and all of your games run slow.



Is that suppose to be a joke? the hardware part, the games well is true but then again isn't like they'll run ten times slower than on xp.

On the hardware side, is bullshit you could have more problems with xp pro 64 bits than with vista.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

paratwa said:


> Yeah, get vista 64 so that none of your hardware works, and all of your games run slow.



Haha...you're full of it... If you don't try to run Vista on that junk you call hardware, the problem doesn't exist.. Ppl like you are the only ones that complain about Vista, you have crap for hardware and you know it, so you're too embarrassed to put it in your sig.


----------



## paratwa

INTELCRAZY said:


> Haha...you're full of it... If you don't try to run Vista on that junk you call hardware, the problem doesn't exist.. Ppl like you are the only ones that complain about Vista, you have crap for hardware and you know it, so you're too embarrassed to put it in your sig.



And people like you are the reason Microsoft gets rich. You buy anything they come out with. Even if it is crap. Read around, every magazine worth a damn hates Vista, every reviewer thinks it's crap, and was not ready for release.

It slows games down, it has major problems with hardware and after market software.

But it is pretty! I guess that's why it's so cool.

And I apologize for having this thread hijacked. My fault, sorry.


And it is proven that XP runs circles around Vista when it comes to games.


----------



## Geoff

paratwa said:


> And people like you are the reason Microsoft gets rich. You buy anything they come out with. Even if it is crap. Read around, every magazine worth a damn hates Vista, every reviewer thinks it's crap, and was not ready for release.
> 
> It slows games down, it has major problems with hardware and after market software.
> 
> But it is pretty! I guess that's why it's so cool.
> 
> And I apologize for having this thread hijacked. My fault, sorry.
> 
> 
> And it is proven that XP runs circles around Vista when it comes to games.


Yes a lot of people hate Vista (I dont care for it myself either).  Although it's not trash, it has a few cool features and such, but all of my hardware works and I have never had a hardware/driver related issue with Vista.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

paratwa said:


> And people like you are the reason Microsoft gets rich. You buy anything they come out with. Even if it is crap. Read around, every magazine worth a damn hates Vista, every reviewer thinks it's crap, and was not ready for release.
> 
> It slows games down, it has major problems with hardware and after market software.
> 
> But it is pretty! I guess that's why it's so cool.
> 
> And I apologize for having this thread hijacked. My fault, sorry.
> 
> 
> And it is proven that XP runs circles around Vista when it comes to games.



Little do you know... I have never had a problem with it, and your type of ppl hate on Vista as a fad.. I couldn't careless about what some damn magazine thinks about Vista, I am a user myself so, why in the hell should I give PC Mag's opinion on things? 

You prove to me it slows down games... Then we shall talk, proof may not be minimalistic/not noticed by user...


----------



## paratwa

Just a couple of links about Vista's great gaming experience.


http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTMzNCwxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/amd_nvidia_windows_vista_driver_performance_update/


And those were right off the top of a search "vista vs xp gaming".

Basically on that second link, it says that vista has improved, but still is not up to XP, mostly because of drivers.

And yes vista would run fine on my system. Except for maybe my printer and scanner.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Company of Heroes looks better on Vista... I know this for a fact and I utilized the same video card, that old X1300PRO...

Either way, Vista is new, XP is old... Oh, lets run those games in DX10... Most of those games were in the process of creation before Vista was released.. Let's talk about the future shall we, I am not gonna run Pong when Vienna comes out...

And if Vista WOULD run on your system, why don't you get and quit 'hating for not having'? Don't put it down until you at least try to get used to it for a couple of hours. And what's with no rig in the sig?


----------



## paratwa

I am not saying that I will NEVER use vista, but I will wait until SP2 comes out for it. Just like I did before I went to XP. I have no need or desire to spend $300 on an OS that is not fixed yet. And if it gets to the point that DX10 is ported to XP because of lagging sells of Vista, then I will never make the change.


As for no specs? Why should I. Thats for people that feel the need to brag. I think bragging is... well, you figure it out.

Yes my system is a bit old, but I have found no reason to upgrade at this point. I am more than happy to run my system right now, it does everything I need it to do. When it gets to the point that it will not run what I need it to run then I will upgrade.

But just for your piece of mind.

AMD 64 x2 4200
Abit  K8T800 939 socket
2 gigs crucial ram
430 watt PSU Rosewell
ATI 2600 AGP (yeah I know, it was a mistake but it runs OK.)
20 inch Samsung 204bw monitor

EDIT, 1 80 gig WD 7400 8 meg cache HD, and 1 160 gig 8 meg cache WD HD


----------



## INTELCRAZY

paratwa said:


> I am not saying that I will NEVER use vista, but I will wait until SP2 comes out for it. Just like I did before I went to XP. I have no need or desire to spend $300 on an OS that is not fixed yet. And if it gets to the point that DX10 is ported to XP because of lagging sells of Vista, then I will never make the change.
> 
> 
> As for no specs? Why should I. Thats for people that feel the need to brag. I think bragging is... well, you figure it out.
> 
> Yes my system is a bit old, but I have found no reason to upgrade at this point. I am more than happy to run my system right now, it does everything I need it to do. When it gets to the point that it will not run what I need it to run then I will upgrade.
> 
> But just for your piece of mind.
> 
> AMD 64 x2 4200
> Abit  K8T800 939 socket
> 2 gigs crucial ram
> 430 watt PSU Rosewell
> ATI 2600 AGP (yeah I know, it was a mistake but it runs OK.)
> 20 inch Samsung 204bw monitor
> 
> EDIT, 1 80 gig WD 7400 8 meg cache HD, and 1 160 gig 8 meg cache WD HD



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116204

$112


----------



## paratwa

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116140
$319

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116213

$179 OEM


I didn't know they had a OEM version, thats a much better price.

But still, Until sp2 comes out, I will pass.

And besides, I don't compute for eye candy, I like a nice stable OS. And that is what XP pro is. At least _I _never have problems with it.

So if you like Vista, your more than welcome to it. Bill Gates thanks you.


----------



## oscaryu1

Well the first one may be 64bit...

OEM = Lose all support from MS and if you need help, it's like $5x an email...


----------



## tyl2704

So I have been looking around and I have come to some conclusions. Now the price point may change but for now I'm looking to spend $1500 MAX on my new computer. Using the outlines of what I wanted to begin with (3d modeling, rendering, animating, and preferably being able to play games such as crysis almost perfect)....hopefully this is doable. I would prefer 4 gigs of RAM but 2 is fine. I would like to have a data hard drive for my OS and programs like paratwa listed earlier. And a large hard drive for files as well. I would do this myself except for the fact that I wouldn't know where to begin and would most likely ruin it. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## paratwa

Do you still insist on SLI?


----------



## tyl2704

oh, sorry I left that out. No, after reading up on it and hearing your opinion I would rather just have one very good graphics card instead of wasting money on two decent ones.

***Also I was thinking about quad core over dual core....from what I've read it will drastically increase render times for 3d modeling***


.........unless you really think a dual core will do fine.


----------



## paratwa

Buying a system that is already built, and with what you want in it, and for the price you can afford is going to be hard. Almost all of them I have already looked at are $2000+.

But I will look around and see what I can find.


----------



## tyl2704

thanks so much for all the help so far.

yea I thought it might be difficult. From what you said earlier I've decided to build my own system so I can get more power for my dollar. You think it could be done if I put it together?


----------



## paratwa

Oh yes! Very easily. What OS do you prefer?


----------



## tyl2704

well at the moment I'm leaning towards Xp, I've heard that vista is a RAM hog...though if my system had 4 gigs of RAM maybe vista would be fine (not sure though). So I guess I'd have to go with Xp for now.


----------



## paratwa

Ok, check back in a couple of hours and I will see what I can put together. I have to do a few errands, but I will get back to you.

Also, anyone else out there please list a system for tyl2704.


----------



## paratwa

Ok here are my suggestions for a new build. I went $23 over your budget, sorry.

The video card is not in stock at the moment, as none of the 8800gt are, but they should have them soon.

It has (1) 150gb 10,000 rpm drive for the OS and programs, and (1) 500gb 7400rpm drive for files.

The case can probably be found on some other site for cheaper, I think I saw someone said they saw it listed for around $75 on the forums somewhere, so search around. But if you do not like the case (I don't, but others swear by it) then you can choose the one you like and add it to the list.

The motherboard has IE1394 (firewire) so that you can transfer video files easily, but I don't know if you need it or not. If you do not need it, then you can find a cheaper motherboard. Just let me know if you do not need it and I will change my selection.


*                     Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case*

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811129021


*                     GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4 Rev. 2.0 LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard *

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813128064


*                     EVGA 512-P3-N802-A1 GeForce 8800GT Superclocked 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP*


http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814130303



*                     OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS ATX12V / EPS12V 600W Power Supply*

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817341010



*                     Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 *

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819115017



*                     CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800*

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820145034



*                     Western Digital Raptor WD1500ADFD 150GB 10,000 RPM 16MB *

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822136012



*                     Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 (Perpendicular Recording) ST3500630AS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA *

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822148136




* SAMSUNG Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 20X DVD±R DVD Burner - OEM*

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827151153




*                     Microsoft Windows XP Professional With SP2B 1 Pack - OEM*

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16832116059

*Subtotal:* *$1,522.91 Not including shipping.*


----------



## tyl2704

awesome! thanks a lot, I'm gonna take a look at this and hopefully purchase soon. If anything changes I'll let ya know.


----------



## tyl2704

oh quick question. A friend of mine just had a computer made for him through cyberpower for $1300 (which is a shame now that we know how much more powerful it could have been if he built it himself). Anywho...he has a 3.2 Ghz AMD dual core. There's a website systemrequirementslab.com (which will scan your computer to see if games can run properly). The site says that his AMD dual core is being read at 9.0Ghz or something....what does that mean?? What would my quad core 2.4 be "read" at?


oh yea, and which would be better? the 3.2 dual...or the 2.4 quad?


----------



## paratwa

I have no idea what those readings are. 9ghz? It's beyond me. I have used that site before, and it usually works pretty well, but I have no idea how it could have come up with 9ghz. Thats faster than any system in the world, as far as I know at least.

I just ran it again on my system, and While my cpu is a amd 64 x2 4200, it says it runs at 2.25 and it's 
*Performance Rated at 6.30 GHz*






 I have no idea what that 6.30 means.


----------



## Jabes

tyl2704 said:


> oh quick question. A friend of mine just had a computer made for him through cyberpower for $1300 (which is a shame now that we know how much more powerful it could have been if he built it himself). Anywho...he has a 3.2 Ghz AMD dual core. There's a website systemrequirementslab.com (which will scan your computer to see if games can run properly). The site says that his AMD dual core is being read at 9.0Ghz or something....what does that mean?? What would my quad core 2.4 be "read" at?
> 
> 
> oh yea, and which would be better? the 3.2 dual...or the 2.4 quad?



the 2.4 quad is better because it has a higher cache and it would only read as watever it says the cpu speed is unless you overclock and btw that site is soooooooooooo messed up it says I have vista professional lol

edit I would get this quad instead because its better http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A1938452 and this 900 http://www.securemart.com/cgi-bin/f...id=b7FkUBYr&mv_pc=64&mv_specials=2&mv_stock=y


----------



## tyl2704

is that really the same case? it's much cheaper. That quad core is the same isn't it? or is it becuase it's G0 and not B3.


----------



## paratwa

I agree with the update to your system. Like I said at the beginning of my list, I knew the case was cheaper somewhere else, but I was not sure where. And yes that Q6600 G0 chip is better. So get those instead. 

With the reduction in price, you are now under your budget. With Newegg it is a crap shoot on weather you get the G0 chip instead of the older one. Since that place advertises it as a G0 chip, get that one. And it's a couple of bucks cheaper, Score!


----------



## Jabes

I would get vista instead of xp http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116204


----------



## tyl2704

that friend of mine also has a NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB video card, how much better is the video card that you listed paratwa...if any. I thought the GTS' were better than the GT's.


----------



## Jabes

heres the benchmarks http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3140&p=8

since your a first time builder here are some 101s Building computers 101 questions 101


----------



## tyl2704

wow, thats a really good card. Can't wait!


----------



## paratwa

Jabes said:


> I would get vista instead of xp http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116204




It's up to you, but I think vista is way over rated. But that is my opinion. But it is also hated by a lot of computer related magazines and by hard core gamers. I am not saying that you should never get vista, but I would wait until sp2 comes out at least. And wait until it has matured to be as stable as XP. As far as DX10 goes, there are tons of rumors floating around that it will be ported to XP because of the pressure being put against Microsoft because of lagging sales. And since the demo of crysis has come out, and it can be modified to use the high settings that were only supposed to used with DX10, well I am taking a wait and see approach to Vista.


----------



## tyl2704

so all the parts posted so far are completely compatible with eachother.

yea XP vs. Vista is really the only thing im having trouble deciding on. I'm figure it out eventually. 

Since the holiday season is coming up do you think there will be some better parts dropping in price to say...around the price of the parts listed now?


----------



## holdenssx

tyl2704 said:


> that friend of mine also has a NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB video card, how much better is the video card that you listed paratwa...if any. I thought the GTS' were better than the GT's.



The 8800GT's are new card.  It runs on par with a 8800GTX, so it is much better then the present 8800GTS.  Later this month, I believe on the 19th, the new updated 8800GTS's will come out, which will be better then the GT's. They are supposed to start at around $305.


----------



## paratwa

The parts you have now will be dropping in price, but the newest parts coming out will be more than the prices of the parts on the list I made. I have heard that the newest processors might be coming out pretty cheap, but it's a waiting game to see what they will be going for on release.

You might save a couple of hundred by waiting a month or so to buy the parts I listed. And yes, the parts I listed are compatible with each other.


----------



## Jabes

paratwa said:


> It's up to you, but I think vista is way over rated. But that is my opinion. But it is also hated by a lot of computer related magazines and by hard core gamers. I am not saying that you should never get vista, but I would wait until sp2 comes out at least. And wait until it has matured to be as stable as XP.



sp2? u mean sp1 right I have vista and don't see any problems with it and i can play games like bf2 on it and if your getting a dx10 card why not get vista because xp doesn't have dx10


----------



## paratwa

holdenssx said:


> The 8800GT's are new card.  It runs on par with a 8800GTX, so it is much better then the present 8800GTS.  Later this month, I believe on the 19th, the new updated 8800GTS's will come out, which will be better then the GT's. They are supposed to start at around $305.




If the prices are as cheap as that for the new GTS, then you might want to wait to get one of those.


----------



## paratwa

Jabes said:


> sp2? u mean sp1 right I have vista and don't see any problems with it and i can play games like bf2 on it and if your getting a dx10 card why not get vista because xp doesn't have dx10



No, I mean sp2 for vista, I am not going to buy vista until then, just like I waited for XP sp2 to come out. And XP does not have DX10 YET! Why should I give up a OS that is very stable and matured, for a brand new buggy, poor driver supported OS. Just because of a few games that have not even come out yet that will run on DX10. I am a betting man, and I am betting that either XP will get DX10 support, or that the majority of game companys are not going to require DX10 for their games. 

From what I have seen so far (crysis demo) DX10 is a sham.


----------



## oscaryu1

paratwa said:


> No, I mean sp2 for vista, I am not going to buy vista until then, just like I waited for XP sp2 to come out. And XP does not have DX10 YET! Why should I give up a OS that is very stable and matured, for a brand new buggy, poor driver supported OS. Just because of a few games that have not even come out yet that will run on DX10. I am a betting man, and I am betting that either XP will get DX10 support, or that the majority of game companys are not going to require DX10 for their games.
> 
> From what I have seen so far (crysis demo) DX10 is a sham.



I have to disagree with that. Vista may be as crappy as Windows Me, but Microsoft came out and tried to help solve the problems... and Vista may suck FOR RIGHT NOW, but when the SP / 2nd SP comes out, anyone would buy it.


----------



## paratwa

oscaryu1 said:


> I have to disagree with that. Vista may be as crappy as Windows Me, but Microsoft came out and tried to help solve the problems... and Vista may suck FOR RIGHT NOW, but when the SP / 2nd SP comes out, anyone would buy it.



What part are you disagreeing with? The fact that I said I was going to wait until SP2 came out for vista? Or that DX10 was a sham?


----------



## Jabes

paratwa said:


> No, I mean sp2 for vista, I am not going to buy vista until then, just like I waited for XP sp2 to come out. And XP does not have DX10 YET! Why should I give up a OS that is very stable and matured, for a brand new buggy, poor driver supported OS. Just because of a few games that have not even come out yet that will run on DX10. I am a betting man, and I am betting that either XP will get DX10 support, or that the majority of game companys are not going to require DX10 for their games.
> 
> From what I have seen so far (crysis demo) DX10 is a sham.



dude all those parts are vista compatible or they wouldn't b selling them


----------



## paratwa

Jabes said:


> dude all those parts are vista compatible or they wouldn't b selling them




Where did I say the parts where not vista compatible? I just said I was not going to get Vista until sp2 comes out.


----------



## Jabes

paratwa said:


> Where did I say the parts where not vista compatible? I just said I was not going to get Vista until sp2 comes out.



your just saying not to get vista because he'll have problems right?


----------



## tyl2704

would that tower have enough space for two of those disk drives plus a card reader (dont know exactly what they're called...but they read sd cards and the like).


----------



## taylormsj

paratwa said:


> Where did I say the parts where not vista compatible? I just said I was not going to get Vista until sp2 comes out.



That could be a while considering service pack 1 isnt out yet


----------



## paratwa

Jabes said:


> your just saying not to get vista because he'll have problems right?




I was saying that vista still has bugs. Period.

And yes it will be a while before Vista sp2 comes out, but thats ok by me. When it is more stable and does not have the problems it has now, and when all of the company's making hardware gets their act together and fixes all of their drivers, then I will probably get it.

It's the same situation as when XP first came out, it was buggy as hell. I waited until SP2 came out before I bought it. And when I did buy it, I liked it, because by then it WAS a stable OS. But I still had no use for some of the features that came out with XP. I still use the classic skin for XP that is the same skin as with Win98. I don't need all the flashy crap that came with XP and I sure do not need all of what comes with Vista.
Yes Aero looks cool, and If DX10 ever becomes a must have thing, then I could see getting Vista. But right now none of that is a must have. It's just pretty. Not really any better than Xp, it's just new, and that's all vista is. Function over flash, that's how I look at it.

Right now XP is a very stable OS, and I have no need of all  the pretty bells and whistles that Vista has. So why make the change, at least on my part.

I tend to hold on to things until they do not work anymore, I have owned cars until they just were not worth fixing anymore (15 years or so). I do not go out and by the newest cars just because I can say I drive a NEW car. Can I afford to? Yes I can. When I do buy a vehicle, I buy them a year or so old, that way I do not loose the depreciation of just driving a new car off the lot.

 It's Tyl2704's decision whether he wants to use Vista or not. I am not telling him not to use it, just that there are still problems with it.  And mentioning the alternatives.

And why do you get so defensive about Vista? Do you have stock in the company? Do you really think it is light years ahead of XP? Do you feel superior to others because you have the newest OS on the market? 

Step back and take a hard long objective look at Vista. Is it really all Microsoft said it was going to be? Could it be better than it is? I say it could be much better, and I am willing to wait until it is.


----------



## Jabes

tyl2704 said:


> would that tower have enough space for two of those disk drives plus a card reader (dont know exactly what they're called...but they read sd cards and the like).



two dvd drives plus a memory card reader? yea that should work if thats wat your talkin about


----------



## Jabes

paratwa said:


> I was saying that vista still has bugs. Period.
> 
> And yes it will be a while before Vista sp2 comes out, but thats ok by me. When it is more stable and does not have the problems it has now, and when all of the company's making hardware gets their act together and fixes all of their drivers, then I will probably get it.
> 
> It's the same situation as when XP first came out, it was buggy as hell. I waited until SP2 came out before I bought it. And when I did buy it, I liked it, because by then it WAS a stable OS. But I still had no use for some of the features that came out with XP. I still use the classic skin for XP that is the same skin as with Win98. I don't need all the flashy crap that came with XP and I sure do not need all of what comes with Vista.
> Yes Aero looks cool, and If DX10 ever becomes a must have thing, then I could see getting Vista. But right now none of that is a must have. It's just pretty. Not really any better than Xp, it's just new, and that's all vista is. Function over flash, that's how I look at it.
> 
> Right now XP is a very stable OS, and I have no need of all  the pretty bells and whistles that Vista has. So why make the change, at least on my part.
> 
> I tend to hold on to things until they do not work anymore, I have owned cars until they just were not worth fixing anymore (15 years or so). I do not go out and by the newest cars just because I can say I drive a NEW car. Can I afford to? Yes I can. When I do buy a vehicle, I buy them a year or so old, that way I do not loose the depreciation of just driving a new car off the lot.
> 
> It's Tyl2704's decision whether he wants to use Vista or not. I am not telling him not to use it, just that there are still problems with it.  And mentioning the alternatives.
> 
> And why do you get so defensive about Vista? Do you have stock in the company? Do you really think it is light years ahead of XP? Do you feel superior to others because you have the newest OS on the market?
> 
> Step back and take a hard long objective look at Vista. Is it really all Microsoft said it was going to be? Could it be better than it is? I say it could be much better, and I am willing to wait until it is.



I just like it and home premium is cheaper then xp so hey tyl2704 check this thread out http://www.computerforum.com/101712-why-do-people-hate-vista.html
oh and srry bout the double post


----------



## tyl2704

oh yea, and one more thing...I've been reading that the quad core processor that you selected can be overclocked to insane amounts (3.4 or higher). So I'm wondering if 1.) is it safe? 2.) If I do overclock it and have two disk drives and a media reader (sd cards) ...will I have a large enough power supply? and will the computer keep cool enough?


----------



## paratwa

Jabes said:


> I just like it and home premium is cheaper then xp so hey tyl2704 check this thread out http://www.computerforum.com/101712-why-do-people-hate-vista.html
> oh and srry bout the double post




I have read that link, whats your point? Nothing was said there that impressed me.

And let me make sure you get this straight, I do NOT hate Vista. I just think it's not ready yet. Just like I did not hate XP before I got it, it just was not ready until SP2 came out for it.


----------



## Jabes

tyl2704 said:


> oh yea, and one more thing...I've been reading that the quad core processor that you selected can be overclocked to insane amounts (3.4 or higher). So I'm wondering if 1.) is it safe? 2.) If I do overclock it and have two disk drives and a media reader (sd cards) ...will I have a large enough power supply? and will the computer keep cool enough?


I think that power supply will work you just should get a better cpu fan if your going to oveclock it



paratwa said:


> I have read that link, whats your point? Nothing was said there that impressed me.
> 
> And let me make sure you get this straight, I do NOT hate Vista. I just think it's not ready yet. Just like I did not hate XP before I got it, it just was not ready until SP2 came out for it.


ok then stop talkin down on vista


----------



## tyl2704

I read about that tower case, seems to be built for cooling lol. The case itself comes with four fans, three 120mm fans and one top-mounted 200mm fan. So are you saying I should get more fans? or just better fans? Because in all honesty I don't know what a good cpu fan is. Come to think of it there wasn't a cpu fan on the list made for my pc.


----------



## Jabes

tyl2704 said:


> I read about that tower case, seems to be built for cooling lol. The case itself comes with four fans, three 120mm fans and one top-mounted 200mm fan. So are you saying I should get more fans? or just better fans? Because in all honesty I don't know what a good cpu fan is. Come to think of it there wasn't a cpu fan on the list made for my pc.



the retail cpu comes with a stock fan that goes over top of the cpu and its good if you aren't gonna overclock but if you overclock I recommend that you get a better one


----------



## tyl2704

your saying buy a better cpu fan to replace the top-mounted 200mm fan that comes with the case?


----------



## paratwa

Jabes said:


> ok then stop talkin down on vista



No, you quit talking UP vista! 

Yeah, I agree with Jabes, at least about the cpu fan.  But when I listed that system for you, I was trying to keep it under $1500, so I skimmped on the CPU fan. Which is really only needed if you are going to overclock. But it is not a bad idea to put one on anyways, just to help keep temps as low as they can go.

A cpu fan is the fan that goes on to the CPU it's self. It clips on to the cpu. It is not a case fan.


----------



## Jabes

tyl2704 said:


> your saying buy a better cpu fan to replace the top-mounted 200mm fan that comes with the case?



here is a stock cpu fan that goes overtop of the cpu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



and they're ok if you aren't going to overclock it but a better fan is recommended if you do overclock


----------



## tyl2704

I'll have to look up how to attach it, I have no idea how to "clip it" on the cpu...I'm afraid I'll break the cpu. God I hate being a first time builder lol. Well I don't think I'll overclock it for awhile, but I'd like to have a fan that when the time comes that I do overclock..the cpu stays relatively cool.

Could you list a fan that would be good but not too expensive?

Also is it worth it to overclock the quad, or is it already good enough?


----------



## paratwa

Zalman 9700 is nice.

*                     ZALMAN CNPS 9700 NT*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020&Tpk=zalman%2b9700


And there is another version with a led light.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019
This is the version I used, but I bought it locally and they did not have the one without the light, or I would have gotten that one. There is really no difference between the 2 otherwise. But I have heard someone say that the one without the light cool's a little less because of the color of the fins . I have no idea if that is true or not.

And the quad will do very nicely stock.


----------



## tyl2704

does anybody know if this thing would fit in a mid-sized tower like the one listed? From what I've read this fan is very good but also VERY large.


----------



## paratwa

As long as you have a full size ATX motherboard it should fit. If you are running a very long video card, it could possibly interfere with that fan. 

Now if you were trying to put it in a micro case, then no. If you wanting to use that Antec 900 case, then it is not a problem at all. Quite a few people here use that Antec case and have the 9700 fan.


----------



## tyl2704

Awesome! So I'm assuming from what you've said it doesn't matter that my Q6600 isn't in the fans compatibility list:

Intel 775 Celeron D Pentium 4 Pentium D Core 2 Duo
AMD AM2 Sempron Athlon 64 Athlon 64 X2 Athlon 64 FX
754 Sempron Athlon 64
939 Athlon 64 Athlon 64 X2 Athlon 64 FX Opteron Dual-Core Opteron
940 Athlon 64 FX Opteron Dual-Core Opteron


----------



## tyl2704

sorry in case it sounded like I was being sarcastic, didn't mean for it to come off that way.


AAHH! Am I forgetting a lot?? Don't I need a sound card, a network card, an IEEE card, etc.??


----------



## Jabes

tyl2704 said:


> sorry in case it sounded like I was being sarcastic, didn't mean for it to come off that way.
> 
> 
> AAHH! Am I forgetting a lot?? Don't I need a sound card, a network card, an IEEE card, etc.??



lol no all that stuff is on the motherboard and that cpu fan should work


----------



## oscaryu1

tyl2704 said:


> Awesome! So I'm assuming from what you've said it doesn't matter that my Q6600 isn't in the fans compatibility list:
> 
> Intel 775 Celeron D Pentium 4 Pentium D Core 2 Duo
> AMD AM2 Sempron Athlon 64 Athlon 64 X2 Athlon 64 FX
> 754 Sempron Athlon 64
> 939 Athlon 64 Athlon 64 X2 Athlon 64 FX Opteron Dual-Core Opteron
> 940 Athlon 64 FX Opteron Dual-Core Opteron



It will work... [no guarantees] but... If it's not in the compatibility list, then it might not cool sufficiently. That fan was MADE FOR those CPU's... It's like saying: I'm going to use my Socket 478 fan from my Pentium 2GHz to an Pentium 3.6GHz <- Not going to work very well. Overheating that is


----------



## paratwa

tyl2704 said:


> AAHH! Am I forgetting a lot?? Don't I need a sound card, a network card, an IEEE card, etc.??



A sound card and IEEE and network card are built into that motherboard I picked. So you do not need to buy seperate devices.

If you want/need a add in board for sound, you can install one. But unless you are an audiophile and will be listening to your audio on some top end speakers, or hooking your system up to a home stereo system, you really do not need an after market sound card.

Once again, if you want one I can help you pick one, just let me know.


----------



## tyl2704

Sounds great, yea I wont be needing a separate sound card then. At this point the less money the better. About the fan though....do you recommend getting a different one since it wasn't built for that exact cpu, or do you think it will be fine. If I ever do overclock that cpu it would be only to 3.0Ghz.....and thats a big "IF".


----------



## tyl2704

oh and which video card is better? The GeForce 8800GT Superclocked 512MB that you selected or the NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB that my friend has. Id like wich ever one is best, so far his video card is pretty sweet...thats why I'm curious.

oh I just found another video card similar to the one you selected, it's the e-GeForce 8800GT SSC 512MB...it's slightly more expensive than the one you chose...is it better?

sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Joe2005

The 8800gt owns the 8800gts for now.*  

*sometime in the future Nvidia is going to update the 8800gts and it will beat the 8800gt but will be more expensive.


----------



## tyl2704

so is the GeForce 8800GT SSC 512MB much better than the GeForce 8800GT Superclocked 512MB, enough to warrant the $40 dollar difference?


----------



## oscaryu1

I wouldn't. Take the cheapest one and overclock it. That's basically saving $40.


----------



## tyl2704

you guys know any good overclocking tutorials? I haven't the slightest idea how to overclock anything....which would be the only reason id spend the $40.


----------



## tyl2704

bump

wow, the price for the  CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory that you posted paratwa have gone up again on newegg. I looked for them on ClubIt for cheaper prices but there are too many that look the same I don't know which one is which! Does ClubIt have them for cheaper?


----------



## tyl2704

bump......again......

I can't help but feel like I'm irritating people on these boards with all my questions....


----------



## jimkonow

well, all i can tell you is that i use www.tigerdirect.com and www.newegg.com  ....and sometimes www.xpcgear.com
i trust those 
is the corsair ram a must have?
www.techbargains.com


----------



## tyl2704

I guess not, but I'd like to stick to the list that was presented...it seems pretty good. The problem I was having was not being able to find other sites...but being able to find the exact same RAM on those sites.


----------



## tyl2704

Hey I'm back, I'll be buying all of my parts for my comp in a few weeks. I have to wait until the end of the semester here at my university. I was wondering if any better parts have come out that could replace things on the list paratwa made or if there was just any news in general about newer parts coming out in the next few weeks.


----------



## oscaryu1

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211174


----------



## tyl2704

thats really cheap compared to the corsair...can you explain how its better?


----------



## tyl2704

All of you have been great help, ecspecially you Paratwa. I was just going to send you a private message but I dont know how. 

I am in talks with my father and will be ordering the parts within the week. 

Paratwa, if you could take some time for me and look over the list again and if needed revise it. I heard that there might be upgraded 8800gts now. If you don't want to thats fine, but I would greatly appreciate it. The list is on page 4 of this thread. Thanks again.


----------



## tyl2704

tyl2704 said:


> All of you have been great help, ecspecially you Paratwa. I was just going to send you a private message but I dont know how.
> 
> I am in talks with my father and will be ordering the parts within the week.
> 
> Paratwa, if you could take some time for me and look over the list again and if needed revise it. I heard that there might be upgraded 8800gts now. If you don't want to thats fine, but I would greatly appreciate it. The list is on page 4 of this thread. Thanks again.




***If anybody else would like to look at the list and give me advice I would greatly appreciate it as well***


crap I thought I edited the last post......sry for the double post!


----------



## Vizy

*gluck*

gluck


----------



## tyl2704

What???


----------



## oscaryu1

tyl2704 said:


> thats really cheap compared to the corsair...can you explain how its better?



Lemme say. A-Data is crap 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220144

This one is better due to the CL4 latency... means it's 20% faster than all CL5 memories. It's a huge steal after the rebate too.


----------



## tyl2704

so can anybody please take pity on a computer building noob?!?

If nobody wants to take the time to revise the list on page 4 (again only if it needs it due to new parts or what not) then could somebody at least tell me it needs a revision or tell me it doesn't.


----------



## paratwa

Actually quite a bit on that list needs revising. You need to get a different motherboard, video card and a couple of different parts. I don't have the time right at this moment to give you a new list, but I will when I have the time.

Lots of new parts have come out since that first list.


----------



## tyl2704

awesome! Yea I was worried that happened. Well whenever you get the time if you could help me out I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## mep916

Hope you don't mind, Paratwa... 

Here's some revisions:

Case: Antec 900 at securemart.com $74.99

Mobo: P35-DS3L $99.99

Video Card: Get one of these. Honestly, I think the ASUS 3870 is the best value, but, apparently, the 8800 series cards are performing better in benchmarks. Not by much, though.


----------



## tyl2704

I'm definitely getting that case, everybody seems to pick that lol. 

The motherboard looks pretty good.


----------



## paratwa

Umm...

Thumbs down on the Antec 900, but it's up to you. But I have no idea what would be a better one for you. All of the ones I have looked at lately have been worthless. 

Just be aware that it is not an easy case to use. Take your time and ask questions if you decide to get it.


----------



## tyl2704

so paratwa just wondering if you have had anytime to work up a new list for my computer. I'm ready to order whenever I get the list. Just letting you know, no rush though. Thanks again!


----------



## tyl2704

bump


----------



## oscaryu1

paratwa said:


> Umm...
> 
> Thumbs down on the Antec 900, but it's up to you. But I have no idea what would be a better one for you. All of the ones I have looked at lately have been worthless.
> 
> Just be aware that it is not an easy case to use. Take your time and ask questions if you decide to get it.



If you saw that specific thread, the Antec 900 was easy for a beginner. No hardships for that guy, so I don't see that should keep downing it. Let the thread starter decide... 

I'd be glad to help. I'ma bit back on things. Fill me in please. Budget? www.newegg.com good? Monitor/OS/Keyboard/Mouse?


----------



## tyl2704

bump again, paratwa...just waiting for you to make a new list. Please help me with this.


----------



## oscaryu1

> I'd be glad to help. I'ma bit back on things. Fill me in please.



...


----------



## tyl2704

I am in the midst of earning a degree in 3d animation. I have two years left before I graduate and I desperately need a new computer. I use Maya 8.5 and must create animated clips, 3d models, etc. constantly. The computer I have now cannot even run Maya, so...I must run to the computer lab every time I work on an assignment. I have built a pc on the cyberpower website and was wondering if you could take a look at it to see how it is. Remeber I need this to be able to render scenes very well. Also playing games like crysis at max wouldn't hurt either lol. My budget is 1500 -1600.


-Paratwa -

It has (1) 150gb 10,000 rpm drive for the OS and programs, and (1) 500gb 7400rpm drive for files.

The case can probably be found on some other site for cheaper, I think I saw someone said they saw it listed for around $75 on the forums somewhere, so search around. But if you do not like the case (I don't, but others swear by it) then you can choose the one you like and add it to the list.

The motherboard has IE1394 (firewire) so that you can transfer video files easily, but I don't know if you need it or not. If you do not need it, then you can find a cheaper motherboard. Just let me know if you do not need it and I will change my selection.


Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16811129021


GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4 Rev. 2.0 LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16813128064


EVGA 512-P3-N802-A1 GeForce 8800GT Superclocked 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP


http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16814130303



OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS ATX12V / EPS12V 600W Power Supply

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16817341010



Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16819115017



CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16820145034



Western Digital Raptor WD1500ADFD 150GB 10,000 RPM 16MB

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16822136012



Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 (Perpendicular Recording) ST3500630AS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16822148136




SAMSUNG Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 20X DVD±R DVD Burner - OEM

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16827151153




Microsoft Windows XP Professional With SP2B 1 Pack - OEM

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16832116059

Subtotal: $1,522.91 Not including shipping.


that was the first design. Oscaryu1 if you can help I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## oscaryu1

Overall it's pretty good. However, I'd switch out some parts.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002&Tpk=OCZ+700W

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034 x2 for 4GB

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128080


----------



## tyl2704

wait so use those three things instead of the original ones? 

I dont understand the ram....you didnt switch anything


----------



## Jabes

I would go with vista home premium thats just my opinion though


----------

